# new from iowa



## jumpers (Aug 12, 2010)

I just joined the forum. I am form eastern iowa.

I have always been into hunting. Tried archery a few times on loaner bows from family and friends but they always called for them back. lol. 

My oldest daughter started the NASP program (archery in school). Last year and said she liked it and after a archery camp. It turned out she is a archery junky. Bonus for dad!! lol. Now 5 bows later we shoot religiously in the yard.

My youngest daughter loves it to she would shoot with a flash light if she could hold it and shoot.

Looking for tuning tips. All around bow maint.

Chad

Bows: 
Mathews Genesis
Barnett Lil' Sioux
PSE F-2
Browning Deluxe bushmaster
Bear Whitetail hunter (Bowfishing MAYBE)


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* jumpers. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome to AT !!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcomesign: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! lots of info here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

